# capability of the H25-700 with the Phase 3 lbn 18 x 20 dish



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys.....
I am trying to get my tv to work in my barn......
I have my H25-700 receiver (HD)......
also
Phase III 3 lbn 18" x 20" dish (SD)

Is this even possible to view just SD channels with this setup since the H25-700 says SWM-1 on the back of it?
or will i have to buy a Slimline 3 lbn (looks like 1 eye with 3 inside it)?

I tried this with my satellite finder and couldnt get it to even pick up a bird.....although on the SETUP of the receiver it does give and option for "Multiswitch" or "SWM" so i was confused as i thought this was SWM only....

Any help would be sweet....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The H25 requires a SWM system.
You would need a Slimline 3 or Slimline 5 SWM dish and a 21 volt Power Inserter to make it work.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

Can i buy a green label SL3 or SL5 LBN and put it on my 18 x 20 old dish and will it fit into the "LBN hole" on that old dish? (i would also grab the switch and inverter) I would want the green label right?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

stick said:


> Can i buy a green label SL3 or SL5 LBN and put it on my 18 x 20 old dish and will it fit into the "LBN hole" on that old dish? (i would also grab the switch and inverter) I would want the green label right?


You can, with slight modification! You can either cut a notch in the LNB arm for the "KEY" onthe bottom to slide into or (what I did) grind off the "key"!
This was with a SWM3LNB. The LNB holes will not line up if the LNB goes completly into the are but you can back it off about a 1/4 inch!


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

For more info check out this thread!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139735


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is a lengthy thread someplace about using a slimline LNB on a Phase III dish. It is harder to align, but can be done. My suggestion would be to just get a slimline dish, or an earlier model H2x that doesn't require SWM. Looks like iceman linked to the thread while I was typing.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You can use a phase III dish with the H25. You just need to hook it up to a SWM-8 or -16. Probably not the cheapest option though...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> You can use a phase III dish with the H25. You just need to hook it up to a SWM-8 or -16. Probably not the cheapest option though...


Yes, that will work. Keep in mind though you will only get SD programming (no access to 99 or 103 satellites).


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

So if i use my current Setup but get a SWM-8 switch it will work for SD? do i also need a power inverter?

Also, i do have a satellite finder from Radio Shck...will that make it easier to align if i put a SWM LBN on my old dish? 
Does everything need to be Green Label if i buy the LBN/Switches, etc?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

stick said:


> So if i use my current Setup but get a SWM-8 switch it will work for SD? do i also need a power inverter?
> 
> Also, i do have a satellite finder from Radio Shck...will that make it easier to align if i put a SWM LBN on my old dish?
> Does everything need to be Green Label if i buy the LBN/Switches, etc?


It's probably easier to align if you *don't* have a SWM LNB.

You only need green label for MRV (which you won't have with a single dish and receiver).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

stick said:


> So if i use my current Setup but get a SWM-8 switch it will work for SD? do i also need a power inverter?


The SWM8 switch does have/use a power supply/inserter.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

So i can get a SL5 SWM LBN only (to rig up on my Phase III dish/arm........Power inserter......and then a SWM splitter? (or does it have to be the 8 or 16 SWITCH?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You only need the SWM switch when you're working with a legacy LNB, ie. phase III or slimline with 4 outputs. A SWM LNB requires a PI and appropriate splitter depending on how many receivers you're trying to hook up. If only one receiver, then you don't even need a splitter.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

Go Beavs said:


> You only need the SWM switch when you're working with a legacy LNB, ie. phase III or slimline with 4 outputs. A SWM LNB requires a PI and appropriate splitter depending on how many receivers you're trying to hook up. If only one receiver, then you don't even need a splitter.


Sweet...so for my final clarificaiton:
Use my Phase III and the Original LBN that is on it......just buy a SWM-8 switch only for SD in my barn....
OR
Use my Phase III, buy a SL3 (or SL5) SWM LBN and buy a PI for one receiver in my barn for HD channels (NO SWM SWITCH needed)

Correct?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like you've got it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Or, replace the Phase III with a slimline. If you want HD, this would be my recommendation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The information I have says that the SWM5, 8 and 16 switches will only work with the AU9 and AT9 compatible LNBs (because the lines must be WB68-style stacked).

I suggest that the best solution is to use just about any other model receiver and to consider the input capabilities of the TV when making that choice.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> The information I have says that the SWM5, 8 and 16 switches will only work with the AU9 and AT9 compatible LNBs (because the lines must be WB68-style stacked).


You can feed the SWM8 and/or SWM16 with virtually any dish and it will work for what that dish is capable of receiving. An 18" round dish (101 only), the Phase III dish (101, 110 and 119), or the AU9 or AT9. As a DirecTV customer with DirecTV equipment, I can attest to this because I've done it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> The information I have says that the SWM5, 8 and 16 switches will only work with the AU9 and AT9 compatible LNBs (because the lines must be WB68-style stacked).
> 
> ...


Your information is wrong.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

i picked up this LBN below as well as a SWM Power INserter....this will do the trick?

*Slimline SL3S4NR2-14 LNB

DirecTV Slimline GREEN SWiM LNB SL3S4NR2-14 SL3 LNB SWiM Satellite Slim HD LNBF ( Lastest One on the Market )

Capable of receiving DIRECTV satellite signals on the Ku/Ka band (99°, 101°, and 103° Satellites).
One output carries satellite signal from Three satellites
This LNB has 1 output for the new Slimline dish from DIRECTV. *


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Your information is wrong.


I blame WeaKnees:


WeaKnees said:


> What are the requirements for using a SWM8?
> 
> There are two basic requirements: (1) you need a compatible dish, and (2) you need SWM-compatible receivers.
> 
> The only SWM-compatible dishes are the 5LNB dish (both slimline, and regular, both AT9 and AU9) and the slimline 3LNB from DIRECTV.


http://www.swm8.com/swm-faq.php


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

stick said:


> i picked up this LBN below as well as a SWM Power INserter....this will do the trick?
> 
> Slimline SL3S4NR2-14 LNB


Only after you perform some modifications to the LNB as carl6 mentioned above. It is NOT trivial and requires doing some math on the elevation (probably only once in your case).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139735&highlight=Phase+III


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

One note about using a SWM LNB, if you are trying to get HD reception:

Using a "satellite finder from Radio Shack" is tricky, since it will lock only onto the 101 Ku signal. The Ka beam width (which carries the HD signals) is much narrower than the Ku beam. You can have an excellent Ku reading and still have poor Ka. You should watch the YouTube videos on aligning a Ka/Ku dish before attempting it.

EDIT: Actually, I'm not sure an old style "satellite finder" will work with a SWM LNB at all.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

stick said:


> i picked up this LBN below as well as a SWM Power INserter....this will do the trick?
> 
> *Slimline SL3S4NR2-14 LNB
> 
> ...


Yes, this is just fine.

When you hook this up, be sure to hook up the cable from the dish to the power inserter, cable from power inserter to the receiver, then plug in the power inserter and lastly plug in the power to the receiver.

Your receiver should automatically set up the right dish and now you just have to aim it correctly.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

well after hours of pulling my hair out im pretty sure its confirmed that my Satillite finder from Radio shack does not detect the HD signal.....i get nothing....
To confirm, i have my Phase III dish with SL3 SWM LBN....going to a Power Inserter then to my HD receiver.....it doesnt pick up any signal....it it impossible to align them without a satillite finder>? should i buy one online that picks up HD signals?.....so close, but yet so far away  any thoughts that may help me get this working?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You can use your receiver's signal strength screen.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> You can use your receiver's signal strength screen.


This is what I would recommend. You can get signal meters that read SWM and from the Ka satellites, but they're expensive. Solid Signal has some if you REALLY want one http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=SUPERBUDDY29&d=Applied-Instruments-SuperBuddy-29-Satellite-Signal-Meter-with-21-and-29-Volt-Module-Powers-SWM--WildBlue-%28SUPERBUDDY-29%29 http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=AIM&d=AIM-Advanced-Installation-Signal-Meter-for-DIRECTV-Satellite-Dishes-%28AIM%29&sku=610370580820


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is how I aligned the 3 dishes that I worked with.

Go to dishpointer.com and type in your address,
Go to the panel below, scroll way down to multi sat and choose the DirecTV 99, 101 and 103 dish.
go back up next to your address and click the go button.
Look at and write down the readings and take a look at the green line. On the right hand side of the page is a check box to check for obstructions. Click on it and see if you have any.

Set the Skew / Twist on the dish and forget it.

Set the elevation on the dish. Make sure you are using the right markers on the hardware for this alignment.

Move the dish in the azimuth / east and west movement about 10 degrees too far to the east from what the dispointer told you to set it for.

Ditch the meter.

Have someone look at the signal strengths on the screen for the 101 and relay the reading to you *while you slowly rotate* the dish to the west.
When you get a signal *move it very slowly *and stop each move to let it lock in on the signal.
When you get that as good as you can. Then adjust the elevation very slightly and go up and down ( do the dither in the video that Titan25 had you watch ).
Go back to the east and west movement and dither it.
Now check the 99c and the 103ca. They should be good also.

Remember, you are aiming at something thousands of miles away.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Have someone look at the signal strengths on the screen for the 101 and relay the reading to you while you *slowly* rotate the dish to the west.


Want to emphasize, go slow. It's very easy to go right past the signal point without ever seeing it if you are moving too fast.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> Set the elevation on the dish. Make sure you are using the right markers on the hardware for this alignment.


One must keep in mind that the elevation for the Phase III dish must be offset for the Ka/Ku LNB. Failure to do so will lead to unimaginable frustration.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> One must keep in mind that the elevation for the Phase III dish must be offset for the Ka/Ku LNB. Failure to do so will lead to unimaginable frustration.


????
The Phase III 3-LNB dish does not have a "Ka/Ku LNB". Aiming coordinates are easily obtained from http://www.dishpointer.com.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> ????
> The Phase III 3-LNB dish does not have a "Ka/Ku LNB". Aiming coordinates are easily obtained from http://www.dishpointer.com.


If you look around post #12, the OP was contemplating retrofitting the dish with a SWiM LNB. If that were the case, there would be an offset in the elevation as determined by experimentation and documented in the Phase III Ka/Ku thread.


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

yes, i put the SL3 LBN on the Phase III dish.....dish pointer says Elevation 37.8, Azim (Mag) 209.4 and Skew 73.3......now do i have to do calculations to get my Eleveation Offset or does Dish Pointer calculate that for you?


----------



## stick (Aug 30, 2012)

when i go to the 101 signal strength meter, what trasponder number to i set it to or do i try them all?



jimmie57 said:


> This is how I aligned the 3 dishes that I worked with.
> 
> Go to dishpointer.com and type in your address,
> Go to the panel below, scroll way down to multi sat and choose the DirecTV 99, 101 and 103 dish.
> ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I used the full screen ( all transponders ) . 
You should get several that are 100 or close to it when you are right on it.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Have this combination for TV in my camper. Never had to "calculate" elevation.

Set it to the elevation from dishpointer or the reciever and sweep for signal. i do have to fine tune the elevation to get the best signals across all 3 satellites, but can always catch the 101 using the recommended elevation.


----------

